# What food do you bring on the airplane



## Ann-Marie (Feb 6, 2009)

We have connecting flights to Palm Springs, Ca.  We will probably be at the airport by 6AM for a 7:20 flight.  So we will get something to eat at the airport.  We have 1 hour between flights, so I am going to bring food on the plane.  I usually bring chips, crackers and the like.  However, we are trying to stay away from carbs.  What does anyone travel with that will last for awhile without refrigeration?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 6, 2009)

I've had some pretty good chicken salad with cranberries in little individual serving cans that I got at Costco. Beef jerky, vienna sausages, deviled ham, string cheese, and boiled eggs might be other possibilities.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 6, 2009)

Karen G said:


> I've had some pretty good chicken salad with cranberries in little individual serving cans that I got at Costco. Beef jerky, vienna sausages, deviled ham, string cheese, and boiled eggs might be other possibilities.



The only thing is that chicken salad needs to stay cold, and the airlines does not allow an ice pack.  I love eggs, but I don't know.  Same thing about keeping cold, and they smell!!!  :hysterical:


----------



## Karen G (Feb 6, 2009)

Ann-Marie said:


> The only thing is that chicken salad needs to stay cold, and the airlines does not allow an ice pack.  I love eggs, but I don't know.  Same thing about keeping cold, and they smell!!!  :hysterical:


The chicken salad I got was in individual cans--didn't need refrigeration.


----------



## rsnash (Feb 6, 2009)

Crudites - Cut up veggies, put in sandwich baggies. You can buy small containers of hummus or other dips if you like as well.

Regarding things that need to stay chilled: you can get small coolers (six pack or lunch bag sized) that have the gel packs right in the wall of the bag. You put them in the freezer the night before you need to use them. I've never had a problem carrying that on. Just be sure to not bother with any bottled drinks.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 6, 2009)

Karen G said:


> The chicken salad I got was in individual cans--didn't need refrigeration.


 Chicken salad in individual cans?  I have to look for that.


----------



## linsj (Feb 6, 2009)

Bumble Bee makes individual packs of tuna salad, fat-free tuna salad, chicken salad, and a couple of seasoned tuna salad in cans with a small package of crackers and a spreader. They're often on sale for $1-1.50 each at grocery stores and Big Lots. I almost always carry these since I'm hypoglycemic and irregular opps can throw off my planned eating schedule. I also carry diabetic and protein meal/snack bars.


----------



## IngridN (Feb 6, 2009)

Protein bars...


----------



## Born2Travel (Feb 6, 2009)

Please think of those around you and don't bring anything that smells...it might smell good to you, but not to others sitting near you.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 6, 2009)

The problem is, what if it smells really good?
I once brought a Mesquette Chicken sub sandwich from a Quiznos outlet near the airport.
My row-mates were rather jealous, but I fended them off with a plastic knife.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 6, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> The problem is, what if it smells really good?
> I once brought a Mesquette Chicken sub sandwich from a Quiznos outlet near the airport.
> My row-mates were rather jealous, but I fended them off with a plastic knife.



And no one confiscated the plastic knife??


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm going to look for the chicken salad in a can.  I'm sure my DH will shoot me if I try to bring tuna!!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 6, 2009)

I've taken to buying sandwiches etc. at the airport before boarding. I like Max's which has one in Oakland, not sure where else. They are a great deli. You can always bring apples and peanut butter or pb sandwiches or trail mix etc.
Liz


----------



## keysfan (Feb 6, 2009)

Cheese on crackers or sandwiches.
My favorite is a big crusty bread sandwish with good quality feta cheese, sundried tomatoes and/or roasted red peppers - travels well, doesn't need refrigeration, and is very filling.  
Oranges work well too.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 6, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I've taken to buying sandwiches etc. at the airport before boarding. I like Max's which has one in Oakland, not sure where else. They are a great deli. You can always bring apples and peanut butter or pb sandwiches or trail mix etc.
> Liz



Forget the Peanutbutter - I have been on several flights lately that they have asked that no bring Peanuts on the plane because a fellow flyer had severe nut allergy.... 
PLUS - a lot f PB is being recalled for salmonella.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 6, 2009)

Karen G said:


> I've had some pretty good chicken salad with cranberries in little individual serving cans that I got at Costco. Beef jerky, vienna sausages, deviled ham, string cheese, and boiled eggs might be other possibilities.





What is the brand name of that chicken salad with cranberries in a can???
Ann-Marie, let me know if u find it in 'our costco'


----------



## Hoc (Feb 6, 2009)

You could bring preserved meats, like Pastrami.  Nuts don't need refrigeration.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 6, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> What is the brand name of that chicken salad with cranberries in a can???
> Ann-Marie, let me know if u find it in 'our costco'


I've been trying to find it online but so far haven't come up with the exact brand that I know I bought at Costco.

Here is  something similar by Bumble Bee, but it's not what I bought because I know the kind I bought had cranberries in it. That was why I bought it because I really like the taste combination.

Voila!  Here it is.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Karen.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 7, 2009)

Karen G said:


> ....... and boiled eggs might be other possibilities.



Let me know which flights your taking so I can avoid them please.  Boiled eggs stink, not to put too fine a point on it, and subjecting other travellers to them is out of order in my opinion.


----------



## SherryS (Feb 7, 2009)

The Tropical Trail Mix from Sam's Club is one of our favorites.  Yummy dried tropical fruits and nuts!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 7, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> The problem is, what if it smells really good?
> I once brought a Mesquette Chicken sub sandwich from a Quiznos outlet near the airport.
> My row-mates were rather jealous, but I fended them off with a plastic knife.



:hysterical: I stopped at some deli place at SLC and bought sandwiches for the flight back to DTW. I was slighlty surprised that people were saying "wow what a good idea, why didn't I think of that, as we don't get into DTW until late pm." This was a 10:30am ish flight.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 7, 2009)

My oldest son was working at a Panerra Bread when he flew to Hawaii to meet us a couple of years ago. He went by work and grabbed a bag of food on the way to the airport. I understand the other folks in economy were very jealous since AA didn't give them anything on the long flight from Chicago.

Sheila


----------



## silverfox82 (Feb 7, 2009)

seedless grapes, apples, bananas, granola bars. stuff thats easy to eat, doesn't smell or make a mess.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 7, 2009)

silverfox82 said:


> seedless grapes, apples, bananas, granola bars. stuff thats easy to eat, doesn't smell or make a mess.



What do you do with the apple cores and banana peels?
Throw them out the window?  ... Or compost them?


----------



## Luanne (Feb 7, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> What do you do with the apple cores and banana peels?
> Throw them out the window?  ... Or compost them?



Uhhh, give them to the flight attendants when they come by with the trash bags.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 7, 2009)

Karen G said:


> I've been trying to find it online but so far haven't come up with the exact brand that I know I bought at Costco.
> 
> Here is  something similar by Bumble Bee, but it's not what I bought because I know the kind I bought had cranberries in it. That was why I bought it because I really like the taste combination.
> 
> Voila!  Here it is.



Here's an alternative site for the Sycamore Farms Chicken Salad with Cranberries.   You can get the can with or without wheat crackers.


Richard


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2009)

Keitht said:


> Let me know which flights your taking so I can avoid them please.  Boiled eggs stink, not to put too fine a point on it, and subjecting other travellers to them is out of order in my opinion.



Plus, hard boiled eggs are perishable and DO have to be kept cold.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 7, 2009)

*Okay, I get!*



DeniseM said:


> Plus, hard boiled eggs are perishable and DO have to be kept cold.



ALRIGHT, ALREADY!!  I GET IT!!  NO BOILED EGGS ON A PLANE!! 

I've never actually taken any on a flight or eaten them in confined quarters where the smell would offend anyone.  But the OP was asking for foods that could be taken along on a trip and wanted to avoid carbs.  Eggs are good sources of protein; hence, you'll notice in my original post that I said they mightbe a a possibility.

Obviously, they aren't a good choice for airplane food.

But that chicken salad with cranberries would be a great choice!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Feb 7, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> The problem is, what if it smells really good?
> I once brought a Mesquette Chicken sub sandwich from a Quiznos outlet near the airport.
> My row-mates were rather jealous, but I fended them off with a plastic knife.



Good one! :rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Feb 7, 2009)

Karen G said:


> ALRIGHT, ALREADY!!  I GET IT!!  NO BOILED EGGS ON A PLANE!!
> 
> I've never actually taken any on a flight or eaten them in confined quarters where the smell would offend anyone.  But the OP was asking for foods that could be taken along on a trip and wanted to avoid carbs.  Eggs are good sources of protein; hence, you'll notice in my original post that I said they mightbe a a possibility.
> 
> ...



Go for the eggs!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, so far I have a bag of peanut M&M's in my bag!!


----------



## silverfox82 (Feb 7, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> What do you do with the apple cores and banana peels?
> Throw them out the window?  ... Or compost them?



I bring a second plastic bag, duh.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 7, 2009)

Raisinettes


----------



## LLW (Feb 8, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> Forget the Peanutbutter - I have been on several flights lately that they have asked that no bring Peanuts on the plane because a fellow flyer had severe nut allergy....
> PLUS - a lot f PB is being recalled for salmonella.



Plus, TSA thinks that peanut butter is a gel. A fellow Worldmark owner had her peanut butter confiscated by Security. 

You can also bring Cup-a-Noodles and ask for hot water - there is a kind with real shrimp and vegetables.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 8, 2009)

LLW said:


> Plus, TSA thinks that peanut butter is a gel. A fellow Worldmark owner had her peanut butter confiscated by Security.
> 
> You can also bring Cup-a-Noodles and ask for hot water - there is a kind with real shrimp and vegetables.



I can't believe they confiscate peanut butter!  This is some world we are living in.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ann-Marie said:


> I can't believe they confiscate peanut butter!  This is some world we are living in.


Yup- we had a carry on bag full of food for our trip and my DH loves to snack on peanut butter. Going through security the guard asked if we had any creams in the bag and I said "no," never thinking that peanut butter was an issue. Well, he went through the entire suitcase to find the culprit  ...and the peanut butter was tossed.

Same would apply to the hummus mentioned earlier.


----------



## auntdef (Feb 8, 2009)

m61376 said:


> Yup- we had a carry on bag full of food for our trip and my DH loves to snack on peanut butter. Going through security the guard asked if we had any creams in the bag and I said "no," never thinking that peanut butter was an issue. Well, he went through the entire suitcase to find the culprit  ...and the peanut butter was tossed.
> 
> Same would apply to the hummus mentioned earlier.



Was the peanut butter in a sandwich or the jar?....remember you cannot carry on anything larger then 3 oz....food or otherwise. A peanut butter sandwich is just fine to carry on.


----------



## rsnash (Feb 8, 2009)

m61376 said:


> Yup- we had a carry on bag full of food for our trip and my DH loves to snack on peanut butter. Going through security the guard asked if we had any creams in the bag and I said "no," never thinking that peanut butter was an issue. Well, he went through the entire suitcase to find the culprit  ...and the peanut butter was tossed.
> 
> Same would apply to the hummus mentioned earlier.



The hummus I referred to would be the snack pack size. They have these, for example, at Delta clubs. Or, you can buy them in the supermarket. I think they are around 2 oz each, so should be fine to carry on.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 8, 2009)

They have not stopped me from carrying on a 1 pound container of potato salad.  I did not know that they have small containers of hummus.  Have to look for that.


----------



## auntdef (Feb 8, 2009)

Ann-Marie said:


> They have not stopped me from carrying on a 1 pound container of potato salad.  I did not know that they have small containers of hummus.  Have to look for that.



I guess some airport TSA's don't strictly enforce their own rules......but in most airports....be prepared to eat or dump the pound of potato salad (if you either own up to it or they find it) before going thru security!


----------



## LLW (Feb 9, 2009)

rsnash said:


> The hummus I referred to would be the snack pack size. They have these, for example, at Delta clubs. Or, you can buy them in the supermarket. I think they are around 2 oz each, so should be fine to carry on.



Would they have to fit in the quart size bag together with your toothpaste, eye cream, etc.?


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 9, 2009)

I never take food on board as it may be bad karma and may cause the airline gods to look unfavorably on my chances for an upgrade to first class.  

Actually, I usually have a granola bar or two stuck in my carry on just in case.

Cheers


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hopefully you never encounter a flight that has you sitting on the plane for a long time before and after take off, then connecting to another flight with 5 minutes to spare, with a total of 10 hours travel time, and no food!  Been there, done that, and will never have it happen again.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 9, 2009)

auntdef said:


> ....be prepared to eat or dump the pound of potato salad (if you either own up to it or they find it) before going thru security!



IMHO, if the traveller proves that its edible, they should let it pass.

OTOH, can you imagine the carnage that would be caused by exploding potato salad (or peanut butter)?  They'd have to do an emergency landing and hose everyone down!


----------



## Darlene (Feb 10, 2009)

When I go home to North Carolina, I always get a container of Smithfield shredded pork to bring back.  Hmmm..Tasty!  I freeze it the night before, and it is still icy when I get it home.  I have never had a problem getting it through security.  
As far as food for the plane, if it's a morning flight, I bring bagels with small cream cheese, fruit, maybe snack size yogurt.  If it's a later flight, we usually get sandwiches and chips ahead (like Subway) or at the airport.  Smoked meats or bacon are best, with the mayo or mustard in packets to add later.  We also bring small fruit cups, cheese sticks, granola bars, individually wrapped cookies.   I even bring some herbal tea bags if it's a night flight (sometimes cold on the plane), and just get hot water from the steward. 
I like to be prepared.


----------



## kathyj0205 (Feb 10, 2009)

If you are looking for low carbs, try beef rollups.  I use dried beef, and smear it with some whipped cream cheese and roll it up.  I use onion and chive cream cheese, but any will do.  You can also do this with ham, pastrami, and any other kind of meat.  I don't think this smells bad, and if you refrigerate until you get to the airport, you should be okay.  I know I leave cream cheese out overnight to soften for cheesecake, so I don't know why this couldn't be out for a few hours.  

You could also roll this around dill pickles and then slice them, but then you might have pickle burps. (I've been accused of this when riding in the car, so I'm a little sensitive.)

Kathy


----------



## mjkaplan (Feb 13, 2009)

On our last flights, we brought sandwiches which I wanted to keep cold so we packed them in a bag with some frozen water bottles that we dumped just before security.  Then once we were through security, we went and bought a soda at the food area in the airport that had a self service soda fountain and filled a couple of large (1 gallon) ziplocks with ice (double bagged) and put those in with the sandwiches to take on the plane.  This was for both directions from LAX to HNL (about 5 to 5.5 hours).  We had them prepared with the condiments on the side and put them in a small ziplock to take them through security.

Mike


----------



## irish (Feb 15, 2009)

i bring some kind of lunch meat on a hard roll, a small bag of chips and an empty water bottle. after i pass thru security i fill the water bottle and add  LIPTON ICE TEA TO GO MIX to the bottle. when we are allowed to use the dvd players on the plane i watch my movie and eat my food and i'm a happy camper.


----------



## Patri (Feb 15, 2009)

irish said:


> i bring some kind of lunch meat on a hard roll, a small bag of chips and an empty water bottle. after i pass thru security i fill the water bottle and add  LIPTON ICE TEA TO GO MIX to the bottle. when we are allowed to use the dvd players on the plane i watch my movie and eat my food and i'm a happy camper.




That is a GREAT idea.


----------



## swift (Feb 15, 2009)

If you are trying to stay away from carbs, I am too  , what about making a sandwich of turkey, tomatoes and jack cheese on romaine lettuce with a little mustard. I make these and take them to work. I don't miss the bread and they taste fine. Do bring extra napkins.  

http://css.answerbag.com/articles/H...Sandwich/6926b654-cbc8-2a7d-e8ed-e079f7a4b3b8


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Last trip to Hawaii I took way too much food.  I made homemade sushi--California roll, Philadelphia roll, inside out roll, and inari.  For the kids I had PB&J sandwiches and rice balls. & fried porkchops.  For snacks I had trailmix, goldfish crackers.

Next time I'm just doing California rolls and PB&J for the kids.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Feb 16, 2009)

I usually go to the grocery store and scout around through the bulk trail-mix type items. They sell by the pound, and I typically mix two or three kinds together to make my own personal blend of fruits, nuts, little crackers and pretzels, etc. Another item I usually take is "Oatmeal-to-go" bars. They are very filling, aren't messy, and don't smell. 

I also like the idea of making up a sandwich using pita, wraps, or regular bread, and taking along a single serving size packet of mayo, mustard etc. If you're afraid of meats being too long without refrigeration, you could just go with cheese. A pita filled with salad greens is also tasty. Bring a single serving packet of salad dressing.


----------



## ownsmany (Feb 18, 2009)

Patri said:


> That is a GREAT idea.



I was going to say the same thing.
Irish - do they ever give you problems with the empty bottle?  I drink the green tea packets with water - so I'll try that.  Thanks fot the tip.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 21, 2009)

So, as the OP on this thread, I thought I would tell everyone what we decided to eat on our flight!  I bought packages of presliced low fat provolone and swiss cheese.  Also bought a 4 pack of small hummus.  I thought this would be great healthy choices.  Packed crackers, pringles, M and M's (for the munchy attack), and an empty water bottle with Lipton iced tea packet to add.  Well, get half way to the airport, and my whole plan of healthy food was still in my refrigerator at home.  Oh well, so much for the cheese and hummus.  Our flight was a major disaster.  Won't go into that, but we got AA to give us food vouchers.  So we ate wraps that we purchased at the airport and fresh fruit.  We did remember to bring the cheese for the trip home.


----------



## rosebud5 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Airplane Food*

Do you really need to eat on the flight? If you do, try some trail mix or pretzels.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 22, 2009)

We packed a refrigerated lunch for both the trip down to St. John and back home.  It made it past the TSA screeners on both ends and customs in St.  Thomas. (They took our apple, however.) We packed it in a lunch sized soft-sided insulated Thermos cooler.  In lieu of ice, we used Thermos ice mats.  We kept them in the plastic bag that they were sold in.  

http://www.thermos.com/Product_detail.aspx?CatCode=COOL&SubcategoryID=51&ProductID=755

http://www.thermos.com/Product_detail.aspx?CatCode=THER&SubcategoryID=16&ProductID=480

We packed our steaks and chicken in our checked-in luggage, using several ice mats plus this:

http://www.thermos.com/Product_detail.aspx?CatCode=COOL&SubcategoryID=51&ProductID=867


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 22, 2009)

rosebud5 said:


> Do you really need to eat on the flight? If you do, try some trail mix or pretzels.



When I have two, 4 hour flights back to back, yes, I do need to eat on the plane.


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 23, 2009)

rosebud5 said:


> Do you really need to eat on the flight? If you do, try some trail mix or pretzels.



Yes.  DFW to Honolulu is an 8 hour flight.  

Last trip we left home so early that no real food places were open when we changed planes in Dallas.  By the time we get checked into our timeshare we will have traveled for over 12 hours.  Lunch is an absolute must especially now that we travel with kids.


----------

